# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  insertion dans deux table differentes avec un seul formulaire

## brajae85

Bonjour tout le monde j'ai un probleme concernant une insertion. Le probleme est comme suit je veux recuperer l'identifiant d'une table pour l'enregistrer entant que cl etrangere dans la deuxieme table. j'ai essay de faire cel:
faire une insertion dans table 1.
recuperer son id
inserer dans table2 le id recupere.
voila mon code :


```

```

mais cela n'a pas march 


merci pour vos reponse  ::):

----------


## brajae85

probleme resolu merci  ::):

----------

